# Spam..Spam..spam..Spam!..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
Another twist on spam e mails, I suppose it makes a change form Mr Bongo from Nigeria with a few millions he needs to dispose off, sent to one of my diving mates.. Well he is a prick so could be true. :wink: 









ray.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

He won't stand a chance once the spelling police on here read that.

They'll have a contract out on him toot sweet.

I don't give him 24 hours let alone 78............... :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think that there will be people who would be very worried and frightened to receive that and I hope your friend reported it

If it only scares a few people its a few to many

I think it is sick

Aldra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I love it when these con men give you an AOL address. I can see when they are 'online' in my buddy list and give em shed loads of abuse.... :twisted: 

They soon change their address.

Ray.


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

This just goes to prove that there is a village somewhere without an idiot , but at least he's given his address away, can we all save up to buy this 'retard' another brain cell to go with the one he already own's (and abuses)
Paul


----------

